# Neuschwanstein Castle, Munich area



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi, 
We are thinking of returning to Southern Germany this summer (end of June early July) .If weather is good in that part of the world. 
We have been to Lego Land in Germany before, this time it would be to Europa-park (to keep the kids happy). 
We would like to go up to the Neuschwanstein Castle, so my questions are: 
Is access with an almost 9 M van possible ? 
Are there any camping sites nearby for overnight stop if required? 
Is their a good campsite with swimming pool etc near Munich so we can visit city? 
What other places of interest could we visit? 

Open to any suggestions.

Thanks in anticipation!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

It's a few years since we were at Neuschwanstein Castle but there was plenty of motorhomeparking there then.

We stayed on the Stellplatze at Fussen which was suitable for large motorhomes. Details are in the campsite database:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=872


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

The car parks at Neuschwanstein Castle will take your m/h, there are campsites around and also a stellplatz at Fussen

Wohnmobilplatz Fussen (ID:872) 

Wertach (ID:2699) 

Bob


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Access to Neuschwanstein Castle is fine for all sizes of van. There is a day car park reserved for M/Hs in the village beneath the castle which will take any size of M/H. You then take the bus or horse-drawn carriage up the hill to the castle. You can walk up but you need to be fit - it's a steep climb. Overnighting is best done in the Stellplatz at Fussen, fifteen minutes drive away and handy for the town. It's a superb place to visit, allow a couple of days at least.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi There, 
We have also stopped at the castle and there will be no problem with your camper, you could easliy fit a big American RV in the car park. Its a good walk up to the castle although you can get a ride up there with horse and cart for only a couple of euro.

Allow at least a half day to visit the castle and don't forget that there is a second castle in the same area.

The stellaplatz in Fussen is very good and holds about 30 vans from memory.

If you have driven down this far, don't forget to visit Oberamagau as well, this is a beautiful part of Germany with loads to do.

Pm me if you need any other info

Finyar


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

*Neuschwanstein Castle*

Many thanks to all for your thoughts and information.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We stayed at the Hopfensee, which was beautiful. Right on the lake and the busstop outside the campsite, which takes you to Fussen and from there the bus to the castle.
We canoed over the lake, cycled around the lake, etc.
Not cheap but would go again.
http://www.camping-hopfensee.de/202.0.html?&L=1

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't forget to pay for your tickets at Europa Park with your Tesco vouchers before you go. :lol: 

tony


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

The site at Hopfensee was one of the best sites we have ever stayed on, huge but exceptionally well serviced. Be sure to bring your rothars as there are plenty of cycle paths around the lake

Noel


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

We stayed at hopfensee last year and as already said one of the best sites in this area of Germany with excellent facilities, swimming pool etc but best to book. Hopfensee is around 6 miles from neuschwanstein castle we cycled from the site to the castle.
The car park will take your motorhome the only word of caution I have is that the car parks do get exteremely busy very quickly (lots of coaches as well as motorhomes) so you will need to get there early for a space or make alternative travel arrangements as we did. We were there in August so it was the height of the season so it may not be as busy in June.
In August there were huge ques to get in and out of the village car parks.
there are a couple of stellplatz in Füssen as well if you want a cheaper alternative to hopfensee and they are also nearer to the castle although still beyond walking distance. local transport is also a good alternative buses are frequent. from Füssen you can also catch a train to Munich easilly they run very regularly (timetable available from the station) you can purchase a Bayern ticket which covers 5 peoples travel all day (times are restircted to after 09.00am though) and that is around 22 Euro (well way last year anyway)
Would highly recommend the area, beutifull countryside, stunning scenery.
If you need anything else PM me.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

We stayed in Fussen and cycled there. You've also got the Tegelberg mountain and we biked into Austria for the day. Garmisch and the Zugspitze are very close - it's an ideal motorhome area. There are 3 stellplatz in the same road in Fussen with an Aldi and other shops adjacent - you're bound to get into one of them!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

If you fancy an excellent view of the Zugspitz, you can't do much better than staying at the Stellplatz in Wankbahn  :-

Wankbahnstraße, 82467 Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria, Germany.

The owner gives you discount on the adjacent cable car, bus ride, local swimming pool, etc.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

It's a great place Hurricane, with an unfortunate name! Good webcam - lots of snow yesterday.


----------

